# US Navy....WTF?!?!



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been on several e-mail threads about the 100th anniversary of Naval Aviation things going on in early 2011. But it is looking a lot like the Navy has done a fine job pissing off a lot of vets of naval aviation. 

Take a look at the link below and see this timeline that they have set up to show "significant events" is US Navy aviation. Hardly a mention about the Korean War and Vietnam, yet the Assault on Grenada is a significant event?!?! Blue Angels transition to the F-18?!?!? What about the Blue Angels transitioning from prop aircraft to jets? 

See what they consider significant events, and look at some BIG holes in there. Nothing happened between 1952 and 1962? Toko-Ri isn't mentioned at all, yet recovery of Apollo spacecraft is?
100th Anniversary of Naval Aviation | The History of Naval Aviation

There are several mentions of "First woman" to do this or that, or first African American to do that, while names like McCampbell, Foss, Halsey and others don't even get a mention. 

I am completely disappointed in the US Navy.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2010)

Evan, we're in a kinder, gentler, highly PC society. Vietnam? what was that?


----------



## timshatz (Dec 16, 2010)

PC Navy. Who knows where that's gonna end. I guess you only have to be better than the other guy.

Maybe they can pull it off.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2010)

Whatever happens, I know several Navy pilot veterans who are sitting out all of the festivities over this. Some guys with plenty of money to donate for various things involved have torn up their checks over this as well. It's definitely not sitting well with many Navy vets.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 16, 2010)

Vietnam? That's were they make bootleg CD's, right?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2010)

The thing to do is bombard them with e mails. I'm sending out a nastygram this morning;

[email protected]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2010)

My letter to the site;

Gentlemen;

Fist off I hope I'm not offending anyone by using a masculine introduction in this letter. When I went to school is was customary. Anyway I first want to introduce myself - Joe Morales, former AD2 with VP-65 serving in the US Naval Reserve from 1996 - 2002. I have always been proud of my duty and although I don't consider my career "extraordinary," I was proud to serve, wear the uniform and be part of the tradition of the US Navy. 

I recently came across your site and started looking at your "timeline." I must ask; did you folks have a "political correctness" counselor submit this trash or did you hire someone who never served in the US Navy put this presentation together?!?!? While I have nothing against in highlighting the accomplishments of women and minorities in our armed forces, I don't understand your rationale in "significant events" for US Navy aviation. Hardly a mention about the Korean War and Vietnam, yet the Assault on Grenada is a significant event?!?! Blue Angels transition to the F-18?!?!? What about the Blue Angels transitioning from prop aircraft to jets? 

I can't believe what you consider significant events, but you leave BIG holes in this timeline. Nothing happened between 1952 and 1962? Toko-Ri, the USS Forrestal or would speed records set by Naval Aviators isn't mentioned at all, yet recovery of Apollo spacecraft is?

There are several mentions of "First woman" to do this or that, or first African American to do that, while names like McCampbell, Foss, Halsey and others don't even get a mention. What has gone wrong here?!?! Either someone has an agenda here or knows NOTHING about the US Navy, our history and traditions.

I am completely disappointed is seeing this trash associated with such a significant event in US Naval Aviation history and I want you folks to know that this letter is probably the first of many you're going to receive over this. This would have been an event I would have liked to have participated in, but based on this webpage, I think I'm going to sit this one out or at least wait for an event that will "get it right" and leave political correctivness and agendas on the backburner. I am completely dis gusted with what I see here and equally dis gusted that the US Navy is supporting this trash.

Sincerely;

Joe Morales
Littleton, CO


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2010)

Flyboy, I'll send one too if you think they'll care what an army guy thinks. leaving Vietnam out is inexcusable


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2010)

This is what I sent.

Subject
"The questionable History of Naval Aviation"

100th Anniversary of Naval Aviation | The History of Naval Aviation (link)

Wm J. Davidson
588 07 54
USN '61-'64

I invite you, and the bozo who wrote, and the bozo who supervised the writing and compilation of "significant events of the U.S.Navy timeline.

Korean WAR, or an insignificant "conflict"? Has everyone forgotten about Guy Bordelon? Google his name!

Viet Nam War, or an insignificant "conflict". Did HS-4 lose an aircrew in vain? Each and every loss counted, or has the Navy and all it's departments lost sight of those that fought and died for the freedom we enjoy today?

Very disappointed,
Bill


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

Some terrible oversights there. Really surprised it got published like that and I really hope it is corrected in the very near future.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2010)

I totally agree with you guys. I don't mind the mentions they have posted, what I do mind is the ones they don't have.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2010)

1951 - 1962 is blank.

Battle of Coral Sea is listed but not Midway?

Something seriously wrong with site.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2010)

What idiot is in charge of thier history?

I see that this is a non-profit organization that supposedly supports USN, USMC and USCG aviation, but they sure lack key historical points.

Like the big deal about the Blue Angels making thier transition to F-18 Hornets...so? Where's the mention that Adm. Nimitz authorized the flight demonstration team and it's official formation in '46?

How about the Blue Angel's transition from props (F8F) to jets (F9F)? Wouldn't that be kind of significant?

And they mentioned the battle of Coral Sea, but did they mention Swede Vejtasa's feat of downing 3 Zeros...with his Dauntless? Tell me if that's not a remarkable event!

And the list goes on...

If these people want to be "historians" for the Navy, then perhaps they should study it a little?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Errmmm.....where's USS Enterprise CVN-65?
Having a relative and a best friends (in Sweden) uncle, who also served in the USN, Korea and WWII, I'm hugely disappointed as well!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 19, 2010)

My email got bounced back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Could be because that they've recieved that many complaints!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2010)

Or they just don't want to hear about how crappy of a job they're doing regarding US Navy aviation history...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2010)

Horrible and disrespectful....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

To put as nicely as I can, they've been forcefully rearended by some PC police...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, true that...if they got any more PC, they'd omit any mention of battles at all, and focus on "warm and fuzzy" milestones, like "On this day in 1978, the Officers mess at NWS Seal Beach recieved attractive new carpeting and light fixtures"...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2010)

....and something about sparkling new toilets!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2010)

I think any one with any historical knowledge doesn't need to know about the Feats and contributions of the USN is it posiibly directed at the unaware and oblivious


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I think any one with any historical knowledge doesn't need to know about the Feats and contributions of the USN is it posiibly directed at the unaware and oblivious



Or the ignorant and politically correct.

BTW my e mail bounced too.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 21, 2010)

Using a Gov computer, I cannot see the website...go figure!

Anyway, I'm an old plane mechanic for the USAF/RES and I respect all military service, foreign and domestic with great admiration. I have takened and read books on WWII on aviation, sea under-sea, and land. And actually chatted with veterans of lost time in history. It is greatly sad that major events of historical facts have been left out. The more inportant events such as that has been said in this thread. We live in a time where politically correct is more important than fact. We have gotten soft and sensitive to others that might take offense of what we know is the truth. And giving the fact that the email you sent are kicking back is a sign of how much they care about what you have to say. Or maybe, what is done, is done, and the site is closed for criticisms.

I rather read about the history in books and film documentaries, as well as this site!, the truth is alot closer and believeable there (and YouTube!). Thanks for posting this thread and getting our attention of this fact. Go Navy! Go Army! Go Marines! Go Coast Guard! Go Air Force!
Dan


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and something about sparkling new toilets!



With 2 ply paper!


----------



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

Relax boys and girls. Though we are told that the military of today must set the cornerstones for the military of tomorrow, we all know that who WE are today is based on the past, not the future...ergo, we are the future. It doesn't matter your Service, nor Country; this is essentially the credo under which we live.
This is nothing new and as the next generation, for F*** sake, don't screw it up!
Last year, the Canadian Navy celebrated 100 years of Service-What I found funny (as an unoffiacial member of several comittees and a CONSTANT contributor to their website) was that it was driven from above-Only the 'right' info was put out there.
I ramble...spend the $10 and buy the Feb 11 issue of Flight Journal for the first installment of "100 Years of Naval Aviation" (No, MODS, this is not a sales pitch-I have no affiliation whatsoever).
Read it - It is great-I can't wait for installment #2!
BTW-Get a Spellcheck addition. I went through this for half an hour! (Or am I dumb and missed it-Thats okay-It wouldn't be the first time)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2011)

Well Pat...political correctness (I really hate that word) has been around for some time, sadly. It's just that in recent years, it's grown to such a degree, that it eclipses rational thinking and will eventually become a huge liability for society (more than it already is)...

I can name one huge example of PC at work in the past: Patton


----------



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

I am not really sure how this applies to my last post...Anyway, ironing is done, dishes done, I am going up the road to a place called "Black Irish Pub" for a coolee before I put my head down -If I am not bleeding, I'll let you know how that goes!
Ready Aye Ready!...
You know you are loaded when... CDB comes up on your music selections!....Long, haired Country Boy!!!...WTF?


----------



## davparlr (Jan 15, 2011)

Try Naval Aviation News. I suspect they may have some punch.

[email protected]

I haven't had time to compose a comment. This is terrible.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2011)

Pretty disappointing since my grandpa served on two ships during the Korean War. One being the U.S.S Worcester and I forget the name of the other ship


----------



## Pong (Jan 16, 2011)

Umm, where is the Coral Sea? The Marianas?  The Navy's got a lot of holes to patch there....


----------

